# Formação de Neve, Cálculo Cota e Temperaturas



## iceworld (19 Dez 2007 às 19:41)

Olá Kevin 
Tb eu sou novo e ainda muito verde no que toca a conhecimentos meteo
Como tal pedia-te para antes de aprender começar por ensinar

"tirou algumas dúvidas, como a famosa: "Porque neva no mesmo local com 4ºC e chove com 1ºC?"

Já ontem alguém de Bragança tinha referido que já viu chover com -2º o que me deixou muito intrigado e agora tu com a mesma questão!!

Podias esclarecer por favor

Zero gotas mas o vento começa a prometer


----------



## Brigantia (19 Dez 2007 às 19:48)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



iceworld disse:


> Olá Kevin
> Tb eu sou novo e ainda muito verde no que toca a conhecimentos meteo
> Como tal pedia-te para antes de aprender começar por ensinar
> 
> ...



Essa é uma boa discussão.
Eu também já vi nevar com 3,5ºC e ontem deixou de nevar quando atingui 1,2ºC. Eu notei que o ponto de orvalho ontem já estava bastante alto á hora que deixou de nevar. 
A queda de neve depende de muitos factores...


----------



## Shibuya (19 Dez 2007 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

não seria um deles a pressão atmosférica?


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2007 às 19:55)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Concordo contigo brigantia, eu proprio não compreendo muito acerca disso.
Este ano quando nevou, a 28 de janeiro estavam 3ºC...

Por cá a chuva continua...
temp. 12,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2007 às 20:00)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Gilmet disse:


> Concordo contigo brigantia, eu proprio não compreendo muito acerca disso.
> Este ano quando nevou, a 28 de janeiro estavam 3ºC...
> 
> Por cá a chuva continua...
> temp. 12,1ºC



Sim, mas no caso da neve do dia 29/01/2006, as 15h desse dia estavam *- 1,5 ºC* por Moscavide.
Já no dia 28/01/2007, quando nevou registava-se *1,0 ºC* por aqui.
De qualquer forma, não passou muito dos *0 ºC*, no caso do episódio deste ano.


----------



## Shibuya (19 Dez 2007 às 20:05)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

eu acho que com uma boa baixa pressão sobre a área, 1ºC, ventos 10km/h, não muito humido e com uma chuva fraquinha é capaz que neve, bem esse é o meu ponto. Posso estar errado lol sou novo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Dez 2007 às 20:35)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



iceworld disse:


> Olá Kevin
> Tb eu sou novo e ainda muito verde no que toca a conhecimentos meteo
> Como tal pedia-te para antes de aprender começar por ensinar
> 
> ...



Isto das temperaturas também a mim causa estranheza! Na minha terra ja nevou varias vezes com temp positivas! Mas nunca me apercebi que chovesse com temp positivas! Mas quando falo que nevou com temp positivas, essas temperaturas seriam ao meio dia por exemplo... porque só neva quando as minimas caem para valores negativos, o que em Portugal, como sabem é muitíssimo dificil quando há precipitação!

Hoje à conversa com o meu pai que trabalha no sul de Ourense, disse-me que teve de colocar corrente no carro na serra entre Espanha e Paradela... O que já não acontecia há alguns anos! 

Por Lisboa choveu todo o dia!


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2007 às 20:58)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



iceworld disse:


> Olá Kevin
> Tb eu sou novo e ainda muito verde no que toca a conhecimentos meteo
> Como tal pedia-te para antes de aprender começar por ensinar
> 
> ...





Sim, já vi chover com valores de temperatura entre -3ºC e -2ºC, claro que depois a as gotas gelavam quando chegavam ao solo ou tocavam em alguma superfície sólida. É um fenómeno algo raro por cá.

Chuva com congelação ou freezing rain





Normalmente a precipitação é sólida com valores de temperatura até +1ºC / + 2ºC. Em situações excepcionais pode nevar com valores um pouco mais elevados.


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2007 às 21:07)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Sim, mas no caso da neve do dia 29/01/2006, as 15h desse dia estavam *- 1,5 ºC* por Moscavide.
> Já no dia 28/01/2007, quando nevou registava-se *1,0 ºC* por aqui.
> De qualquer forma, não passou muito dos *0 ºC*, no caso do episódio deste ano.



A 29/01/2006 também nevou em Tomar por volta das 11h da manhã com uma temperatura de +3 ºC.

Por aqui (Lisboa) vai chuviscando, e a minha estação Oregon BAR310HG vai dando 1019mb (está ajustada para 80 metros de altitude) e bom tempo para as próximas horas...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2007 às 21:46)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Sim, mas no caso da neve do dia 29/01/2006, as 15h desse dia estavam *- 1,5 ºC* por Moscavide.
> Já no dia 28/01/2007, quando nevou registava-se *1,0 ºC* por aqui.
> De qualquer forma, não passou muito dos *0 ºC*, no caso do episódio deste ano.



No dia 29-01-2006 nevou com *-0,5ºC* (ainda tinha o termometro antigo em que a precisao de mediçao e de 0,5ºC) e aí a neve não tinha problemas, era neve sólida e seca.

Por cá ja bati a horrivel mínima de 11,3ºC
temp. actual 10,9ºC
Ainda chove. Há cerca de 18 horas que não para embora que por vezes a chuva seja fraca. O total de precipitação de hoje ja deve estar proximo dos 40mm. Nada mau


----------



## jpaulov (20 Dez 2007 às 14:11)

*Re: Formação de Neve, Cota e Temperatura*

Viva!
Antes que tudo, um abraço a toda a comunidade!
Curiosamente, foi precisamente essa questão que me levou a descobrir este forum. Como é sobejamente conhecido, terça-feira, dia 18, nevou em Bragança. Acontece que durante o dia a temperatura exterior (indicada no meu carro) era cerca de 2 graus positivos... e nevava! à noite a temperatura era semelhante e chovia!! 
Sendo eu curioso destes fenomenos (mas não entendido) procurei  investigar na net sobre o assunto...descobri este forum!!

Naevo


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2007 às 14:32)

*Re: Formação de Neve, Cota e Temperatura*



Naevo disse:


> Viva!
> Antes que tudo, um abraço a toda a comunidade!
> Curiosamente, foi precisamente essa questão que me levou a descobrir este forum. Como é sobejamente conhecido, terça-feira, dia 18, nevou em Bragança. Acontece que durante o dia a temperatura exterior (indicada no meu carro) era cerca de 2 graus positivos... e nevava! à noite a temperatura era semelhante e chovia!!
> Sendo eu curioso destes fenomenos (mas não entendido) procurei  investigar na net sobre o assunto...descobri este forum!!
> ...



Bem vindo Naevo contamos com a tua participação os Brigantinos estão aqui em peso...


----------



## Minho (20 Dez 2007 às 15:12)

*Re: Formação de Neve, Cota e Temperatura*

Como disse o Dan o fenómeno de queda de neve ou não, não tem tanto a ver com a temperatura à superfície mas muito mais importante é a temperatura em altitude. Resumidamente e sem entrar em pormenores da Física/Termodinâmica...

Para vermos a chover com temperaturas negativas ou próximo não pode haver frio em altitude. 
Normalmente estas situações verificam-se quando há fortes inversões térmicas, em que por exemplo a 1000 metros as temperaturas estão positivas mas junto ao solo, devido ao forte arrefecimento, temos temperaturas negativas. Nunca se esqueçam que um floco de neve depois de se fundir, não volta mais a ser floco de neve. Além disso também existe um fenómeno chamado de sobre-fusão em que uma  gota de água até pode estar com uma temperatura inferior a 0ºC sem congelar até atingir o solo mas quando o atinge o solo congela-se instantaneamente. Dando origem ao fenómeno de freezing rain.





.


----------



## Vince (20 Dez 2007 às 18:06)

*Re: Formação de Neve, Cota e Temperatura*

O Minho respondeu à pergunta da chuva com menos de 0ºC, agora respondo eu à outra, de nevar com temperaturas positivas. Espero não dizer nenhum disparate, se estiver corrigam.

Teoricamente se não me engano, se existirem condições na restante atmosfera, pode nevar mais coisa menos coisa, até aos 4ºC à superficie. 

A explicação óbvia de que todos se lembram instintivamente é a de que o floco de neve ainda demora algum tempo a derreter, sobretudo porque nos lembramos do granizo e de como ele cai mesmo em dias muito quentes. Mas a principal explicação não é essa, porque o granizo sobrevive tão bem porque é pesado e cai a grande velocidade, ao contrário dum floco de neve. 

Essa probalidade de nevar até aos 4ºC positivos varia muito com a humidade, quanto mais humidade existir, pior. Quanto mais seco o ar estiver, melhor.
A explicação tem a ver com a fisica: Temperatura, humidade, calor latente,  evaporação, etc. Quando a neve ao cair passa por temperaturas positivas vai evaporando, libertando energia/calor, e como liberta esse calor, arrefece o interior, um processo fisico na base de muitos sistemas de refrigeração ou até  de nós próprios, pois quando estamos ao calor aquecemos, mas depois arrefecemos a pele quando transpiramos. 

Claro que esse arrefecimento por evaporação tem que ser superior ao calor que a atmosfera transmite aos flocos para que o interior destes se mantenha gelado. E é aqui que entra a humidade. Quanto menos humidade existir, mais evapora, mais arrefece o floco de neve. Daí que os bons nevões se dêm com alguma "secura" na atmosfera.

Em Lisboa, a 28 de Janeiro 2007, a humidade era razoavelmente baixa nessa manhã, cerca de 50% pelas 09:00 horas.
Por exemplo na estação do José Esteves, podem ver que antes e a quando da neve a temperatura foi subitamente baixando até aos 3.3 °C e a humidade ia subindo, e houve apenas uma muito curta janela de oportunidade para nevar, foi mesmo precária, pois rapidamente a humidade foi subindo para valores como 80% e  que são incomportáveis para temperaturas de 4ºC. Com 3ºC e 70% de humidade, a probalidade de nevar é 50%, com 75% de humidade a probalidade baixa para 20%, e com 80% é praticamente nula. 

E repito, isto tudo falando das temperaturas à superficie, partindo do principio que na restante atmosfera as temperaturas sejam as indicadas para a formação de neve. A fórmula ou tabelas simplificadas que todos costumamos usar para calcular a cota de neve (temperatura aos 500 e 850hPa) não tem em conta estes cálculos da temperatura à superfice e humidade, pois servem apenas para orientação, para termos mais ou menos uma ideia da cota de neve.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2007 às 18:18)

*Re: Formação de Neve, Cota e Temperatura*

Bem vindo Naevo! 
Ja tou a compreender esta questão, que até agora me intrigava.


----------



## Kevin_ (20 Dez 2007 às 18:51)

*Re: Formação de Neve, Cota e Temperatura*

Quando vi chover na Covilhã, com 1ºC, lembro-me bem, que estava bastante nevoeiro, ou seja, humidade alta, e estavamos entre a frente quente e a frente fria da superfície frontal, em plena massa de ar quente.

Na mesma superfície frontal, já depois da passagem da frente fria, logo com ar frio, caiu neve com 3,5ºC.

Outro factor que tb teve influencia, foi que na massa de ar quente, as isobaras indicavam vento de sul, e após a passagem da frente fria, os ventos viraram para NW.


----------



## GranNevada (3 Jan 2008 às 00:36)

*Re: Tabela para calcular cota de neve*

Recupero este topic pois pode ser de utilidade para alguém .
Como a tabela do Kraliv desapareceu misteriosamente  , ponho aqui duas ; uma primeira mais básica e outra mais atraente e com mais um dado de escolha .

http://seguimeteo.forumcommunity.net/?t=10417549

http://www.meteosat.com/foro/index.php?action=static&staticpage=7

Só mais uma coisa : se no segundo enlace aparecer um ecrã a pedir senha e password , ponham pass = GranNevada  senha = 26602660 .

E não se esqueçam que estas tabelas são muito úteis e dão uma boa indicação , mas NÃO são conclusivas .
A cota de neve , como já foi dito atrás , depende de mais factores .
Mas estas tabelas são um muito bom começo


----------



## Kraliv (3 Jan 2008 às 01:48)

Não me lembro qual era, fica aqui esta:













Pode vir  e


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 01:49)

*Re: Tabela para calcular cota de neve*



GranNevada disse:


> Recupero este topic pois pode ser de utilidade para alguém .
> Como a tabela do Kraliv desapareceu misteriosamente  , ponho aqui duas ; uma primeira mais básica e outra mais atraente e com mais um dado de escolha .
> 
> http://seguimeteo.forumcommunity.net/?t=10417549
> ...



Kraliv muito obrigado por dares uma ajuda aos novos rookies como eu!


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 01:57)

Também há esta folha de cálculo Excel, que é só pôr os valores da temperatura aos 500e 850hPa e ele calcula a cota:

Download com lado direito do rato "Save As/Save Link As/Guardar Como"
http://www.galeon.com/pagina_zamora/COTADENIEVE.xls


----------



## Kraliv (3 Jan 2008 às 02:06)

Cadê o resto (início) do tópico...????


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jan 2008 às 21:35)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Gilmet disse:


> Concordo contigo brigantia, eu proprio não compreendo muito acerca disso.
> Este ano quando nevou, a 28 de janeiro estavam 3ºC...
> 
> Por cá a chuva continua...
> temp. 12,1ºC



No Alandroal, no dia 29/01/2006 começou a nevar com + 5,0 ºC (10h00); só depois é que a temperatura baixou. Nessa madrugada a temperatura mínima tinha rondado os 2/3 ºC, o céu estava parcialmente nublado com algumas abertas e o vento estava quase ausente.
Penso que o factor vento é muito importante nestas situações, pois a sua ausência facilita o congelamento das partículas de gelo até junto ao solo.


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jan 2008 às 20:54)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Gerofil disse:


> No Alandroal, no dia 29/01/2006 começou a nevar com + 5,0 ºC (10h00); só depois é que a temperatura baixou. Nessa madrugada a temperatura mínima tinha rondado os 2/3 ºC, o céu estava parcialmente nublado com algumas abertas e o vento estava quase ausente.
> Penso que o factor vento é muito importante nestas situações, pois a sua ausência facilita o congelamento das partículas de gelo até junto ao solo.



Olá Gerofil!

Antes de mais, concordo contigo! Pois na presença de vento, há maior troca de calor entre o floco de neve e o ambiente com t>0ºC, facilitando a sua fusão.
Também já me aconteceu nevar em Castelo Branco com 5ºC, assim como já vi chuva congelada na Covilhã com -1º!

A minha opinião é a seguinte, pois trata-se de 2 fenómenos distintos: 

a) Porque neva, por vezes, com temperaturas acima dos 0ºC?
Um factor importante é o vento, mas mais importante é a humidade relativa!
Só para ter uma ideia, 1g de nevoeiro (HR a 100%) derrete 7g de neve! Trata-se de um processo de troca de calor, nomeadamente o calor latente do nevoeiro que vai fundir a neve.
Então posso afirmar que, com humidade relativa inferior a 50%, é bem provável a queda de neve mesmo a 4/5ºC! É que embora não haja nevoeiro, a humidade está lá e quanto menor for, menor será o aquecimento do floco, menor a possibilidade de se fundir. É que por sorte, o gelo/neve é mau condutor térmico, pelo que se mantem no estado sólido bastante tempo, se houver pouco vento e humidade relativa baixa!
Se estiver com 1ºC e humidade a 98%, apenas posso prever chuva.


b) Porque cai chuva congelada a -1ºC em vez de neve? 
R: O gradiente térmico (0.65ºC/100m) nem sempre é verificado nas várias camadas envolventes da atmosfera. Por vezes gera-se a chamada inversão térmica na presença de altas pressões. Já registei temperaturas mínimas mais baixas em C.Branco (382m) do que em Penhas Douradas (~1380m) a 50km!
Mas como explicar ver a chuva congelada a -1ºC em vez de neve na Covilhã? Bom, antes de mais, toda a chuva que cai já foi neve! Esta ao descerr, encontrou uma camada de ar quente que a descongelou e por fim encontrou uma camada de ar fria que tornou a chuva em gelo (freezing rain).


Cumprimentos


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2008 às 21:05)

A chuva chegava já ao solo no estado sólido ou ainda vinha no estado líquido e só gelava quando tocava o solo?


----------



## Paulo H (14 Jan 2008 às 09:39)

Dan disse:


> A chuva chegava já ao solo no estado sólido ou ainda vinha no estado líquido e só gelava quando tocava o solo?



Bom a verdade é que tinha passado o dia a nevar continuamente, e ao fim do dia, a neve era mais fina e já fazia "ricochete" ao cair, pelo que suponho ser chuva gelada. 

Eu explico da seguinte forma: ao mudar a massa de ar fria para uma massa de ar mais quente na camada mais acima, a neve descongelou ao descer, e ao encontrar uma massa de ar novamente fria sobre a Covilhã, voltou a congelar resultando em chuvisco congelado. Já só voltou a nevar na tarde seguinte em regime de aguaceiros.

Abraço


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2008 às 23:19)

Paulo H disse:


> Bom a verdade é que tinha passado o dia a nevar continuamente, e ao fim do dia, a neve era mais fina e já fazia "ricochete" ao cair, pelo que suponho ser chuva gelada.
> 
> Eu explico da seguinte forma: ao mudar a massa de ar fria para uma massa de ar mais quente na camada mais acima, a neve descongelou ao descer, e ao encontrar uma massa de ar novamente fria sobre a Covilhã, voltou a congelar resultando em chuvisco congelado. Já só voltou a nevar na tarde seguinte em regime de aguaceiros.
> 
> Abraço



Pensei que pudesse ter sido uma situação de chuva ainda no estado líquido, mas com valores de temperatura do ar inferiores a zero. Numa situação dessas a chuva gela só quando chega ao solo e paisagem fica coberta por uma dura camada de gelo.







Minho disse:


> Para vermos a chover com temperaturas negativas ou próximo não pode haver frio em altitude.
> Normalmente estas situações verificam-se quando há fortes inversões térmicas, em que por exemplo a 1000 metros as temperaturas estão positivas mas junto ao solo, devido ao forte arrefecimento, temos temperaturas negativas. Nunca se esqueçam que um floco de neve depois de se fundir, não volta mais a ser floco de neve. Além disso também existe um fenómeno chamado de sobre-fusão em que uma  gota de água até pode estar com uma temperatura inferior a 0ºC sem congelar até atingir o solo mas quando o atinge o solo congela-se instantaneamente. Dando origem ao fenómeno de freezing rain.



Abraço


----------



## rafaeltanga (16 Jun 2008 às 12:04)

*Re: Formação de Neve, Cota e Temperatura*

Para haver neve um dos principais fatores para a ocorrência é a Umidade relativa do ar, pois não adianta ter temperaturas negativas se a Umidade for baixa. É legal verificar nos códigos Metar (disponibilizados nos aeroportos) eles sempre informam a Temperatura e o Ponto de Orvalho, se caso os valores estiverem bem próximos um do outro, quer dizer que a Umidade está elevada, e se tiver previsão de chuva, haverá uma grande possibilidade para neve. Têm outros  fatores que favorecem a ocorrência, mas o principal é a umidade do ar.
abraço!


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Jun 2008 às 03:30)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Paulo H disse:


> Olá Gerofil!
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Num dos dias mais fascinantes, meteorológicamente falando , da minha vida ,ocorreram as 2 situações:
Houve uma visita de estudo ao IM de Vila Real em que eu era o observador de serviço por turmas do 5º e 6º ano.
A determinada altura , fomos todos ao abrigo e um aluno
 mediu correctamente -0,9º 
Àquela temperatura ,disse em voz grave e firme  e porque ameaçava precipitações,
 se chover , irá nevar...
E antes do final da visita começou a chover.
Como explicar as inversões a alunos de  10, 11 anos?
Nem as professoras foram para casa lá muito convencidas...
E depois , ao fim da tarde,com a temperatura já nos 2,5º positivos caiu o último grande nevão na cidade até à data...


----------



## iceworld (18 Jun 2008 às 11:48)

Uau deve ter sido um belo dia esse!! 
Qual foi a data desse grande nevão?
E não haverá por ai umas fotos para partilhar?


----------



## Paulo H (18 Jun 2008 às 14:59)

*Re: Formação de Neve, Cota e Temperatura*



rafaeltanga disse:


> Para haver neve um dos principais fatores para a ocorrência é a Umidade relativa do ar, pois não adianta ter temperaturas negativas se a Umidade for baixa. É legal verificar nos códigos Metar (disponibilizados nos aeroportos) eles sempre informam a Temperatura e o Ponto de Orvalho, se caso os valores estiverem bem próximos um do outro, quer dizer que a Umidade está elevada, e se tiver previsão de chuva, haverá uma grande possibilidade para neve. Têm outros  fatores que favorecem a ocorrência, mas o principal é a umidade do ar.
> abraço!



Não posso concordar, Rafael!

A humidade relativa é a % de água (fase gasosa) no ar, dentro do possível para a temperatura a que se encontra. Quanto maior a temperatura do ar, mais água ele pode conter. O ponto de orvalho é a temperatura, a qual o ar não pode conter mais água (fase gasosa), sendo que quando tal acontece, a humidade relativa é de 100% (nevoeiro) e nesse caso a temperatura do ar é a mesma que a temperatura do ponto de orvalho.

O nevoeiro é "inimigo" da neve, só para ter uma idéia, 1g de nevoeiro derrete 7g de neve!! O que acontece, é que o calor latente de vaporização do nevoeiro, isto é, a quantidade de energia para passar 1g de água a 100ºC (100ºC nas condições PTN) na fase líquida para a fase gasosa é 7x mais elevada que a quantidade de energia para derreter 1g de água no estado sólido:


[1g Água líquida a 100ºC] + 540Cal ----- > [1g Vapor a 100ºC]
[1g Gelo a 0ºC] + 80Cal ----- > [1g Água líquida a 0ºC]

Ora, 540cal/80cal = 6.75

Bastam 6.75g de nevoeiro para derreter 1g de neve ou gelo!

Nota: Para a água passar à fase vapor, não é necessário atingir 100ºC, depende da pressão atmosférica. A água pode ser vaporizada também por outros mecanismos, sem que a temperatura ambiente seja de 100ºC, o vento vaporiza a água, é uma questão de pressão relativa desta na mistura gasosa.

Meu amigo, é quase impossível nevar com nevoeiro (HR100%) e temperatura de 0.5ºC.

Para temperaturas superiores a 0ºC, a probabilidade de precipitação sob a forma de neve diminui dramáticamente com o aumento da humidade relativa, pois o calor latente do nevoeiro vai transmitir-se aos cristais de neve fornecendo-lhes mais que o calor necessário para que se derretam transformando-se em chuva.

Para uma temperatura de 4 ou 5ºC, é provavel que neve com 30 ou 40% de humidade relativa, não mais! E sem vento! E mesmo assim não é seguro, depende das condições acima, se existirem camadas mais quentes acima de nós e o floco se tiver fundido, ja não voltará a ser neve!

Mesmo com temperaturas negativas, o nevoeiro derrete neve acumulada.

Também quando há uma mudança de massa de ar frio, para quente mas a temperatura se mantem abaixo de zero à superfície, podemos julgar que vai nevar, e o mais provavel é que não aconteça. Possivelmente, ocorrerá freezing rain, chuva congelada!

Existe um fenómeno, o qual o próprio nevoeiro congela sob certas condições de pressão e temperaturas negativas, fica muito giro parecem cristais e tudo gela formando estalactites onde quer que o nevoeiro se "pendure", chama-se sincelo.


----------



## Minho (18 Jun 2008 às 17:07)

*Re: Formação de Neve, Cota e Temperatura*



Paulo H disse:


> Não posso concordar, Rafael!
> 
> A humidade relativa é a % de água (fase gasosa) no ar, dentro do possível para a temperatura a que se encontra. Quanto maior a temperatura do ar, mais água ele pode conter. O ponto de orvalho é a temperatura, a qual o ar não pode conter mais água (fase gasosa), sendo que quando tal acontece, a humidade relativa é de 100% (nevoeiro) e nesse caso a temperatura do ar é a mesma que a temperatura do ponto de orvalho.
> 
> ...



E mais! Com uma humidade tão alta é mais difícil qualquer fenómeno de evaporação no floco de neve impedindo que este arrefeça (num processo inverso ao da libertação do calor latente...)


----------



## irpsit (15 Dez 2009 às 23:47)

Tudo o que aqui disseram (factor humidade, vento, e massa de ar) faz muito sentido.
Em Viena, Áustria, nevando umas dezenas de vezes num Inverno, pode estudar-se bem estes fenómenos.

Por exemplo, quando se aproxima uma frente quente, normalmente com ventos de sudoeste, é comum estarem 1-2º e chover, depois no dia seguinte começa a lenta transição para sleet (água-neve) e só depois neve húmida. Isto porque a massa de ar é quente e com muita humidade. 

Por outro lado, por exemplo, há uns dias, a temperatura estava a 3ºC e nevou e flocos bem sequinhos, isto pois estava um vento moderado de leste mas seco, e sobretudo estava uma massa de ar muito frio em altitude apesar de estar ainda quente na cidade (os tais 3ºC).

De um modo muito geral, só costuma nevar aqui com ventos entre o Noroeste e o Sudeste (*quadrante norte ou leste*). Como costumam ser ventos mais intensos e que rapidamente "secam" o ar, também é mais fácil darem neve. 
Nunca me lembro de ter visto neve e nevoeiro. Quando está nevoeiro gelado, geralmente não costuma cair precipitação, ou apenas uns farrapos sem importância. O mesmo ocorre com estratos. Já com estratocúmulos/cúmulos costumam cair nevadas muito mais interessantes!! Provavelmente porque denotam massas de ar frio, em altitude.

O que também é óbvio aqui, é os diferentes tipos de neve e flocos. Neve húmida que acumula muito ocorre em geral à volta dos 0-2ºC (que dá os maiores nevões). Quanto mais frio e seco, mais belos são os flocos (e individualizados), e mais seca a neve, em geral à volta dos -2ºC. À volta dos -5ºC ou menos costuma cair flocos muito pequenos tipo agulhas, que nalgumas ocasiões chega a parecer farinha ou pó!

A acumulação depende sobretudo se o solo da cidade está frio o suficiente.


----------



## Lightning (5 Jan 2010 às 20:22)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2010*

Pessoal uma pergunta... Já li aqui algo (não neste tópico) que quanto mais baixa estiver a humidade relativa, assim vai permitir melhor uma entrada de ar frio. Quem disse isso está certo? Se sim, porquê?

Aqui está a citação, encontrei-a...



mr. phillip disse:


> Começa a notar-se uma queda acentuada da HR, que vai já na casa dos 55%HR... é bom para permitir a entrada do frio...



_In Litoral Centro_.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jan 2010 às 20:31)

Lightning disse:


> Pessoal uma pergunta... Já li aqui algo (não neste tópico) que quanto mais baixa estiver a humidade relativa, assim vai permitir melhor uma entrada de ar frio. Quem disse isso está certo? Se sim, porquê?
> 
> Aqui está a citação, encontrei-a...
> 
> _In Litoral Centro_.



Sim. Mas não é por a humidade relativa ser mais baixa que entra mais ar frio. O processo é outro. Quando há entradas mais frias são sempre as mais secas. As entradas que não sejam de proveniência continental são necessariamente suavizadas pela presença do oceano, portanto todas as entradas de NO, por exemplo, estão efectivamente condenadas a sofrer um aquecimento ao longo do seu percurso, pelo efeito da superfície oceânica que atravessam.

Na nossa localização geográfica é praticamente impossível termos uma entrada de Oeste muito fria, é necessário que venha de uma superfície continental significativa e suficientemente imponente para que não chegue tão suavizada a nível de frio ao nosso território. As melhores serão sempre as polares continentais, geralmente de NE.


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2010 às 21:30)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2010*



Lightning disse:


> Pessoal uma pergunta... Já li aqui algo (não neste tópico) que quanto mais baixa estiver a humidade relativa, assim vai permitir melhor uma entrada de ar frio. Quem disse isso está certo? Se sim, porquê?
> 
> Aqui está a citação, encontrei-a...
> 
> ...



a humidade só por si nao influencia a temperatura....podes ter -20º com 90 ou 10%hr ou 30º com 90 ou 10%hr.
o que se passa é que o ar quente tem maior capacidade de retençao de vapor de agua.
quano a humidade relativa está alta e a temperatura desce acontece que a hr sobe pois o ar a arrefecer aguenta com cada vez menos agua, a partir de um certo ponto o ar nao aguenta mais agua e da-se a condensaçao ( hr100%), quando isto acontece formam-se novas ligaçoes entre as moleculas de agua para formar gotas, este fenomeno é exotermico, liberta energia e impede a descida da temperatura, quando a agua precipita e cai no solo o ar deixa de estar saturado e a sua temperatura pode voltar a descer.
é por isto que em ambientes saturados é dificil a temp descer.
quando entram as massas polares, frias e com pouca hr, a temp desce muito pois em ambiente seco é facil a temperatura descer, embora, no momento em que se atinga a saturaçao a temperatura estabilize.
 em entradas maritimas o ar é á mesma polar mas como passa sobre o oceano absorve agua deste e torna-se mais humido, por isso a temperatura nao precisa de descer muito para se atingir a saturaçao o que faz com que nao haja tanto frio.
com uma iso 0º mas em ambiente humido as temperaturas pouco descerao...talvez atingam -3º mas se for em ambiente seco a temperatura descerá mais até aos -8ºpara que a hr final seja a mesma.
á cerca da neve, quanto mais seco for o ar que os flocos atravessam melhor ela se conserva congelada pois em ambiente seco as moleculas de agua do floco sublimam numa reacçao exotermica que retira calor ao floco e manten-no a 0º mesmo quando o ar se encontra a 2, 3 ou mesmo 4º


----------



## aqpcb (6 Jan 2010 às 14:12)

Caros

Já estive a ver e penso que não encontrei nada sobre o assunto, e como novato netas coisas gostava de sabe se existe aqui ou noutro sito algo que me ensine ou explica termos como estes:

GFS 
ECM

E outros usados aqui

Pois estão sempre a falar deles e não sei o que se trata, e sempre gostei desta area 

Abraços


----------



## vitamos (6 Jan 2010 às 14:26)

aqpcb disse:


> Caros
> 
> Já estive a ver e penso que não encontrei nada sobre o assunto, e como novato netas coisas gostava de sabe se existe aqui ou noutro sito algo que me ensine ou explica termos como estes:
> 
> ...



Olá!

ECM e GFS são siglas que designam 2 modelos globais de previsão meteorológica:

O GFS é um modelo americano. O ECM (oficialmente ECMWF) é um modelo Europeu, usado por exemplo nas previsões oficiais do Instituto de Meteorologia. Existem mais modelos de previsão meteorológica, mas estes são os mais conhecidos.

Vê este tópico:
 Modelos de Previsão Numérica, Entidades e Sites


----------



## aqpcb (6 Jan 2010 às 14:49)

vitamos disse:


> Olá!
> 
> ECM e GFS são siglas que designam 2 modelos globais de previsão meteorológica:
> 
> ...





Obrigado

Já estou a ler, e tambem já tinha encontrado um outro topico com informação util para a minha aprendizagem
Mais uma vez obrigado.


----------



## ACAR (18 Fev 2010 às 23:32)

Viva,

É a primeira vez que intervenho, mas já à alguns meses que visito regularmente este fórum. 

No passado dia 9 de Janeiro, durante uma travessia no Gerês, presenciei um fenómeno que engraçado, que talvez me saibam explicar:

 - A cerca de 1200m de altitude, com céu praticamente limpo começaram a cair partículas minúsculas de gelo. A temperatura deveria andar pelos 0 ºC e a pressão ao nível do mar pelos 1014/1015hpa (não sei qual a hr)






Ficou a dúvidade se se formaram na atmosfera ou tinham sido transportadas pelo vento (estava vento fraco e nas encostas havia alguma neve).

Outra dúvida que tenho é que se será possível chuva sem nuvens ou pouco depois de estas já terem passado? Já presenciei a queda de algumas gotículas com o céu limpo...

Parabéns a todos pelo excelente fórum.


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2010 às 09:58)

ACAR disse:


> Viva,
> 
> É a primeira vez que intervenho, mas já à alguns meses que visito regularmente este fórum.
> 
> ...



Olá ACAR, antes da mais bem vindo.

Curioso relato... O mais engraçado é que também no 4º encontro MeteoPT realizado nas Penhas da Saúde, se verificou um fenómeno semelhante. De noite e com o céu limpo a 1500m de altitude começou a nevar, e também uma neve muito fina (praticamente pó). Mas a explicação talvez seja diferente. No nosso caso havia nuvens a conferir precipitação a cotas mais elevadas e forte vento que arrastou a neve que caía. Nesse caso do Gerês dá a sensação que a neve foi arrastada da superfície a cotas mais elevadas.

Não deixam contudo de ser registos caricatos... Uma bênção para quem assiste


----------



## rozzo (19 Fev 2010 às 11:22)

Pois, com muito frio e ajuda de encostas de montanhas penso que nuvens muito finas podem ser o suficiente para precipitar fraco, em forma de neve..
Esse caso sem nuvem nenhuma realmente pode ser arrasto pelo vento de neve de algum lado é verdade..

Mas também em Andorra já vi nevar com céu limpo, à excepção de uma ligeira neblina que dava para ver a centenas de metros. Ou seja, acima não havia nada, e eram exactamente essas ténues nuvens de neblina que estavam a precipitar, ou seja, a neve era formada exactamente ali onde estava! 
E mais curioso era verificar ao subir a encosta o aumento do tamanho dos flocos, ou seja, rapidamente se evapora e perde parte deles em poucos metros de desnível!

Quanto à da chuva, é possível em cumulos de base relativamente elevada, e se a convecção for muito intensa, as correntes verticais serem tão fortes, que as gotas demoram imenso a chegar cá abaixo, portanto se for uma célula pouca extensa em área, pode muito bem já ter passado por cima de nós, e só depois começar a precipitar, e certamente será em gotas bem grossas, pesadas o suficiente para vencer as correntes ascendentes!

Já presenciei isso, será certamente mais normal em convecção no Verão.

Lembro-me uma vez em Inglaterra de ficar intrigadíssimo a ver caírem gotas assim e não ver uma única nuvem no céu. Mas aí ainda pouco ou nada entendia do assunto, era um miúdo, se calhar foi a mesma coisa, já tinha passado a nuvem, mas não as vi, tapadas em visibilidade atrás de prédios ou isso! 

Mais frequente será o oposto, em nuvens pouco desenvolvidas verticalmente, estratiformes, em situações de convecção muito fraca, portanto correntes verticais mínimas, a precipitação (neste caso chuvisco bem miudinho) ser arrastada pelo vento para a frente delas, portanto estar por cima o céu ainda limpo, antes de chegarem as nuvens, e já o vento trazer o chuvisco!

É frequente do lado Sul de Sintra por exemplo, nuvens dessas pairarem lá, e na verdade nunca passarem a serra, e estar no lado Sul uns km's a Sul céu sem nuvens por cima, e quase constantemente a choviscar, arrastado pelo vento de Norte claro!


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2010 às 12:40)

A quando do encontro na Serra, além da curiosa e já referida neve que parecia pó com céu quase limpo e luar, também achei interessante durante o dia na Torre ver partículas de gelo extremamente minúsculas a voar a grande velocidade. Eram tão pequenas que só se conseguiam visualizar com o sol a incidir nos mesmos e tendo como fundo o casaco escuro de alguém, e o que se via era como que uma microscópica bala tracejante a grande velocidade só visível devido ao sol incidir numa fracção de segundo no cristal.


----------



## Chingula (19 Fev 2010 às 17:45)

ACAR disse:


> Viva,
> 
> É a primeira vez que intervenho, mas já à alguns meses que visito regularmente este fórum.
> 
> ...



Pode ter ocorrido o efeito de sublimação do vapor de água da massa de ar.
Mudança de estado da fase gasosa directamente (sem passar pela fase liquida) para a fase sólida, com libertação dos calores latentes respectivos.


----------



## ACAR (20 Fev 2010 às 00:21)

Chingula disse:


> Pode ter ocorrido o efeito de *sublimação do vapor de água da massa de ar*.
> Mudança de estado da fase gasosa directamente (sem passar pela fase liquida) para a fase sólida, com libertação dos calores latentes respectivos.



Não conhecia o fenómeno, mas na altura também me pareceu ser algo do género, pois as pequenas partículas pareciam vir de cima...

Durou cerca de meia hora e foi de facto espectacular.
Infelizmente as fotografias, neste como em muitos fenómenos meteorológicos, não traduzem a dimensão daquilo que observamos.


----------

